# Lordstown Tour Lodging



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I need to know out of all the members attending this meet who will be needing a hotel room and how many nights you will be staying.
*
EDIT 4/12: THIS IS THE HOTEL:
Economy Inn
1051 North Canfield Niles Road
Youngstown, OH 44515
(330)793-9851

MAKE SURE TO TELL THEM YOU'RE WITH THE CRUZETALK LORDSTOWN TOUR GROUP AND VERIFY THE $39.99/night RATE.
*
One night:
Kingsal
XtremeRevolution
Clump- CONFIRMED (1 night- Thurs)
Jnoobs- CONFIRMED (1 night- Thurs)
ErikBEggs- CONFIRMED (1 night- Thurs)
AutumnCruzeRS- CONFIRMED (1 night- Thurs)

Two nights:
NYCruze2012- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri, with possibility of adding Sat)
GoldenCruze
coinneach- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)
Ericpj- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)
chevycruze2012
Sunline Fan- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)
TerryM- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)
evilelmo20- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)
gt_cristian- CONFIRMED (2 nights- Thurs & Fri)

Three nights:
H3llon3arth- CONFIRMED (3 nights- Thurs, Fri, Sat)
EcoDave- CONFIRMED (3 nights- Thurs, Fri, Sat)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I certainly will be attending. I'm planning on staying overnight 5/16, 5/17 and leaving on 5/18. If we are doing the Lake Erie side trip on 5/18 then I'm planning on staying that night as well. I prefer to be the only one in my room only because I have some serious sleep issues(meaning I snore like a freight train) and I am a smoker. No offense to anyone in the group intended.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll help you out with this. PM incoming.

Oh yeah, and I'll be needing a room for at least 1 night, maybe 2. I'll let you know as soon as I talk to my wife.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

1 night most likely for me, my girlfriend will be going.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe two nights for me. Possible to share the room. My decision will firm up the closer we get to this event and more details emerge. 

Thanks guys for the efforts you are putting into this!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i plan on driving thursday, and staying til sat at least so ill need at least two nights, and like i said my girl and i are open to share a room with any female thats interested.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well we can't wait to long on reservations I will hold off on the call until April but I'm going to have to put my credit card on file with them and before I do this I will need a definite answer or I will get stuck with a big bill.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well we can't wait to long on reservations I will hold off on the call until April but I'm going to have to put my credit card on file with them and before I do this I will need a definite answer or I will get stuck with a big bill.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


How much of a discount are these places offering for that kind of trouble? I have a feeling we won't know 100% sure how many people are spending the night till later. I'd rather not have you put yourself in that situation.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You def should not have to put your card on file for the whole group.
You should call and get a set group rate put down the name of the group, then the people call in and put their cards on file to reserve the room for the group rate.

I'm am doing this for a wedding that I'm attending in two weeks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How much of a discount are these places offering for that kind of trouble? I have a feeling we won't know 100% sure how many people are spending the night till later. I'd rather not have you put yourself in that situation.


I'm not until we have a definite number I'm only seeing what kind of discount we will get tomorrow I told him we will set the reservations up a month before we come and he said that will be fine.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> You def should not have to put your card on file for the whole group.
> You should call and get a set group rate put down the name of the group, then the people call in and put their cards on file to reserve the room for the group rate.
> 
> I'm am doing this for a wedding that I'm attending in two weeks.
> ...


When I call back tomorrow to find out the group rates I will ask about that thanks for that info.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Single, two nights.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Have not decided if I will stay Thurs night. If I do I am willing to share a room. I am 4.5 hours away.So I would need to know where and when to meet if I drive up Fri morning. Wife is starting to question me goin but she spent 6 weeks in Vietnam without me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we wont have to share rooms that some people don't have to stay the night.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Single, two nights.


You driving out there?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

2 nights single, no offense but you're all still internet people, maybe next year when I'm sure you're not murderers


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> You driving out there?


Yup. Departing early the morning of the 15th, stopping in OKC for the night since it's pretty close to halfway, arriving OH late on the 16th.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

man your at least 10 hrs away from me and Oklahoma City is 3 hrs away from me i am not driving more than 10 hrs im leaving on the 15th and arriving mid day on the 16th.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sharing rooms was just in case hotels didnt have enough room then i found out that we wont need 40 rooms.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

No room for me, I have friends living around. Thank you anyway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe I'll be 2 nights. I'm probably making the 5-hr drive up Friday morning, and I want to go to the lake on Saturday.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I believe I'll be 2 nights. I'm probably making the 5-hr drive up Friday morning, and I want to go to the lake on Saturday.


Me too! I've never seen any of the Great Lakes and I'm really looking forward to it! That would be worth staying the extra night for!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I won't know for sure when we will be driving up till i get my vacation time approved.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Put me down for one single, one night for right now. I'm not sure if I'll come in Thursday evening or get up early on Friday morning. If the tour starts at 10ish, that means ideally be there around 9:30 if not earlier, which means being on the road at 5:00 AM. I'm not a morning person... I think I'd rather do it the evening before. I know there was talk of all the MI members going down together, but right now I'm the only one confirmed.

Not sure about Friday night yet, it depends on when I do actually drive down and if I have anything going on that weekend or not that I'd need to get home for.

If there isn't room at the hotel, no big worries, my aunt lives in Stow, which is just outside of Akron, so I could probably go there if need be.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know i will be staying atleast one night for sure...its possible two nights. Depends how fast ill want to head back to iowa. I may even just catch a flight to there and back home. So it just depends what flight rates are going for around the times. I will keep in touch with you and andrei for sure. Thanks again


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I know i will be staying atleast one night for sure...its possible two nights. Depends how fast ill want to head back to iowa. I may even just catch a flight to there and back home. So it just depends what flight rates are going for around the times. I will keep in touch with you and andrei for sure. Thanks again


when looking for flights, check out Akron/canton (cak) they tend to be cheaper than clevelands airport


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

okay. i assume these are two different websites for flight tickets? Or is there some place else i should check?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Yup. Departing early the morning of the 15th, stopping in OKC for the night since it's pretty close to halfway, arriving OH late on the 16th.


That's gangster!! +4000 mile round trip. Someone get this guy an award when he gets there.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Thursday night - me and GF.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll definitely be there. I'm unsure yet about the hotel stay, as I live an hour away from Lordstown.

If we do the Erie trip, I may get a room just to hang with everyone.

I'll figure it out and keep you posted H3LL. I'll probably just PM you.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'll definitely be there. I'm unsure yet about the hotel stay, as I live an hour away from Lordstown.
> 
> If we do the Erie trip, I may get a room just to hang with everyone.
> 
> I'll figure it out and keep you posted H3LL. I'll probably just PM you.


Same for me.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I will there for 2 nights ... Not sure yet if I'm going to go to lake Erie but I will be there on saturday morning


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lil Bump its still early but just wanna let people know what the plan is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just stickied this for you guys. I wish I could go but can't get the time away from work.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I just stickied this for you guys. I wish I could go but can't get the time away from work.


that sucks we all would like to meet you.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I may stay two nights. I think i can swing it after talking to the hotel person tonight. So put me on the list for 2 nights H3llon3ARTH.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm less than three hours away, so I won't need a room. But thanks!


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Put me down for 2


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i cannot edit my fist post in this thead.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

terrym said:


> I'm less than three hours away, so I won't need a room. But thanks!


Remember the tour will start early (10:00 AM was the last I heard, and that was before the stamping plant tour was added), so you'll probably want to be there around 9:30 or so... Just thought I'd point that out because that's the biggest reason why I'm heading down the night before.



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i cannot edit my fist post in this thead.


When do we need to start making our reservations?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Remember the tour will start early (10:00 AM was the last I heard, and that was before the stamping plant tour was added), so you'll probably want to be there around 9:30 or so... Just thought I'd point that out because that's the biggest reason why I'm heading down the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> When do we need to start making our reservations?


Well I'm still waiting on a more accurate number which I hope will be soon I plan on making the group reservations a month before the meet so y'all can call them and pay for your reservation.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Count me in! Im planning on staying thursday night and possibly friday.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I looked into Days Inn Niles and from my work discount rate its $51 for one night. I used travelnow.com to get that rate not sure if open to public though


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I looked into Days Inn Niles and from my work discount rate its $51 for one night. I used travelnow.com to get that rate not sure if open to public though


I'm still waiting on a sooner date to make a final call on the price.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hopefully the group rate will be better than my work rate. Thought I would give ya an idea of the discounted rates so you will know if your getting a deal or not. Any other suggested places to stay. I seen a long list of places when I searched Niles, Oh. I can give you my discounted rates on others to go by if you like.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No one ever complaind about it so I went with it I'm open to sugestions just staying away fron econolodge.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No one ever complaind about it so I went with it I'm open to sugestions just staying away fron econolodge.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


If you need me to edit the original post, just let me know. If you just want to post an updated list in a new post, I can copy and paste it into the original thread.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Days Inn
1300 Youngstown Warren Rd Niles, OH 44446
(330) 544-1301

One night:
Kingsal
XtremeRevolution
Clump
Sunline Fan


Two nights:
NYCruze2012
GoldenCruze
Matt585
coinneach
jblackburn
Ericpj
chevycruze2012
AutumnCruzeRS
SBK15



Three nights:
H3llon3arth


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I will stay thursday night, friday night, and may leave saturday night. If anybody wants to hit up the great lakes I will gladly bring my fishin rods..

I'm also open to share a room with someone.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> That's gangster!! +4000 mile round trip. Someone get this guy an award when he gets there.


All I'll say is, thank Bog and all His Holy Saints for cruise control.


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to be joining you all for this, can't wait! I'll be needing a room for 2 nights, thurs and fri. does any one know how far Massillon is from lordstown? I have family there that I've never seen.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

evilelmo20 said:


> Glad to be joining you all for this, can't wait! I'll be needing a room for 2 nights, thurs and fri. does any one know how far Massillon is from lordstown? I have family there that I've never seen.


Isn't Massillon in Illinois?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

coinneach said:


> All I'll say is, thank Bog and all His Holy Saints for cruise control.


Yea I know I will love cruise control. I will bring something for you for traveling so far. Well only about 450 miles more than me lol.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea I know I will love cruise control. I will bring something for you for traveling so far. Well only about 450 miles more than me lol.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I think an excellent reward would be to give his tired car a break. Let's get him a rental. A lime green Kia Soul would be good. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think an excellent reward would be to give his tired car a break. Let's get him a rental. A lime green Kia Soul would be good.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


Lol that would be funny

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think an excellent reward would be to give his tired car a break. Let's get him a rental. A lime green Kia Soul would be good.


Andrei... don't make me hurt you.


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

No it's in Ohio, looks like it may be an hour or so south-west of Lordstown.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you just bump a stickied thread?

:signlol:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol oh yea sorry always on my phone I forgot it was stickied.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think an excellent reward would be to give his tired car a break. Let's get him a rental. A lime green Kia Soul would be good.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


And a hamster suit.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys we still planning the Lake Erie trip on May18th? I really would like to see it!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> And a hamster suit.


It's actually Hamstar...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys out of curiosity has anybody started making reservations yet? I know that is a little early but I was just curious.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I might stop by at some point... I will most likely not be staying overnight though trying to get to Watertown, NY and back up onto home soil by that night. I didn't realize how perfect these dates were though, I happen to be driving across the country anyway, gotta love that!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Hey guys out of curiosity has anybody started making reservations yet? I know that is a little early but I was just curious.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yes I have I'm still gettimg how many members need to stay one two or three nights then April 17 I will call and set up th reservations that way we have 30 days to cancel. All ypu will have to do is call the hotel in Niles and give them yur Credit card info and your room is reserved.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't seen any hotel information yet. And I have been waiting fir it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

First post of tgis thread.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I haven't seen any hotel information yet. And I have been waiting fir it.


I have you on the list so when I call I. April I will post on here how much and then y'all can make your own reservations threw the hotel that way I don't have to put my credit card up for all of us.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Could you change me to one night for Thursday.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Could you change me to one night for Thursday.


Yes sir

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I need to know out of all the members attending this meet who will be needing a hotel room and how many nights you will be staying.
> I'm thinking of this hotel.
> Days Inn
> 1300 Youngstown Warren Rd Niles, OH 44446
> ...




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay sounds good to me. I was just concerned and didn't want to miss my shot. I am truly looking forward to this trip and to meet all of you.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So here's an update i'm guessing every one that needs a hotel for the Lordstown trip has already told me so i have an accurate number on people and days so i can contact them to get prices then around the first i will start the reservations, then you call the hotel and give them your credit card then you have a room.

Days Inn
1300 Youngstown Warren Rd Niles, OH 44446
(330) 544-1301

One night:
Kingsal
XtremeRevolution
Clump
Sunline Fan
AutumnCruzeRS
ErikBEggs
terrym

Two nights:
NYCruze2012
GoldenCruze
Matt585
coinneach
jblackburn
Ericpj
chevycruze2012
evilelmo20
rmass09
2013cruze

Three nights:
H3llon3arth


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3ll I do not mean to harp on this but If we are doing the Lake Erie trip on Saturday then I would need to stay 3 nights. Is anyone else interested in this other than myself?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I will want an overnight stay for Thursday night. Can someone add me to the list?!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> H3ll I do not mean to harp on this but If we are doing the Lake Erie trip on Saturday then I would need to stay 3 nights. Is anyone else interested in this other than myself?


I am xr is and I think one other person is down for a lake erie trip I'm staying three nights already since I'm so far away.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I will want an overnight stay for Thursday night. Can someone add me to the list?!


Just did

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

I will need a room for two nights, thurs and fri.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

evilelmo20 said:


> I will need a room for two nights, thurs and fri.


Got you. On the list. I am only gettin a number of people, you will let them know which night's you will need to stay.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Put me on the list too for 2 nights


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Put me on the list too for 2 nights


got you on the list


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its coming soon!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I know

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

H3LLO!

Please add my name to list - I have decided to spend the night (Thursday) rather than driving up Friday morning.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Put us down for two nights.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok I got final price today more than 15 people is 52.95 + tax I don;t know what tax is in Ohio but that is it and it is a really nice hotel better then budget inn. They will have some smoking but not many I don't know exactly how many.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ok I got final price today more than 15 people is 52.95 + tax I don;t know what tax is in Ohio but that is it and it is a really nice hotel better then budget inn. They will have some smoking but not many I don't know exactly how many.


I don't smoke so I won't need a smoking room.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't smoke so I won't need a smoking room.


There are a few that want a smoking room.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Put me on the Waiting List for right now, I'm going to see if I can get Thursday and Friday (May 16+17) off from work.
> And then I have to convince my wife to let me go as well, lol (We have a 3yr old and 5 yr old)
> 
> If everything goes my way, I will let you know for sure that I am a solid waiting list spot holder.
> ...


I looked at there reviews too they werent that impressive either I stated before that if anybody finds a nicer hotel for around $55 let me know nobodt ever said anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I looked at there reviews too they werent that impressive either I stated before that if anybody finds a nicer hotel for around $55 let me know nobodt ever said anything.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


EconoLodge standard King , smoking or non smoking, both $54.99
Econo Lodge & Suites Warren Warren - Book Now » Easytobook.com


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So does that mean for the extra $9/night someone will come in and tuck me in and give me my teddybear every night?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill call them and see what kind of group deal I can get

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ill call them and see what kind of group deal I can get
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wonder if they give AAA discounts?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure a group discount would be about the same.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can we move these post tor my roll call thread. And econolodge in warren dosnt have enough rooms and the lowest they can do is $54.99 newly remodeled


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought XR said we only need about 20 or so rooms as people would be bringing a +1 , live near the area, or sharing a room. They are unable to reserve 20 of 56 rooms? 
Newly remodeled, I would pay the full $55 here to avoid the stain filled sheets at the cheaper place, I mean unless everyone is bringing their own sheets and pillows plus a can of Lysol...

*Econo Lodge & Suites Warren *

4258 Youngstown Rd Se, Warren, United States of America




















*Days Inn *(pictures from a review)


















Maybe you can put a poll on your roll call thread and have people vote.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dude move everything about hotels there and since you wanna complaint about theh hotel then find one under 55 dollars for a group rate I have mentioned a while back before you startes posting that if you find a better hotel let me know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Posts discussing lodging moved into this thread from the meet thread.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Posts discussing lodging moved into this thread from the meet thread.


Thank you sir.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

So the final price to beat is $52.99?


Economy Inn $49.99
1051 North Canfield Niles Road
Youngstown, OH 44515

(330) 793-9851

economyinnhotel.com‎

Economy Inn - google reviews

It's got two positive reviews on google, has a nightclub inside & another across the street, it's closer to the GM Plant, right off an I-80 exit for easy access, Car wash accross the street, and a better price than the group rate at the Days Inn.

I don't think anyone will find a better place than this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> So the final price to beat is $52.99?
> 
> 
> Economy Inn $49.99
> ...


Depends on whether or not some place is willing to give a great discount for a group rate, but I'm cool with that.

Although, while I don't want to sound like a snob, an extra $5 a night would be worth a more comfortable bed for me.

Maybe someone in the area can go "test" a few beds for us.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> So the final price to beat is $52.99?
> 
> 
> Economy Inn $49.99
> ...


I calles every hotel in a 20 mile radius I don't know why but thia one tole me 59.99 a night and that's after the group discount that's why I went with days inn. Good find I'm down with that one did they tell you that you have 30 days to cancel the reservations.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I called them and they said the manager would call me back. 
The desk clerk said they definitely do hand out free food coupons for large groups though.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Angie (front desk clerk) spoke with her manager and called me back, they can do their weekly rate of $39.99+tax for us and includes 1 free food coupon.

I told her awesome and that someone from our group would call them back to confirm the reservations if we decide that's what we want.

I would take reservation for thursday night, friday night, and if enough people end up doing something Saturday, I can do Saturday night as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Angie (front desk clerk) spoke with her manager and called me back, they can do their weekly rate of $39.99+tax for us and includes 1 free food coupon.
> 
> I told her awesome and that someone from our group would call them back to confirm the reservations if we decide that's what we want.


That's going to be hard to beat! Nice work!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Angie (front desk clerk) spoke with her manager and called me back, they can do their weekly rate of $39.99+tax for us and includes 1 free food coupon.
> 
> I told her awesome and that someone from our group would call them back to confirm the reservations if we decide that's what we want.
> 
> I would take reservation for thursday night, friday night, and if enough people end up doing something Saturday, I can do Saturday night as well.


Awesome steal well if ypu want I can call when I was planning on calling the other hotel and aet it up rigjt now were at 18 I'm staying Thursday Friday Saturday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Put me down for Saturday night too, I need the long vacation from the daily grind of a wife and 2 kids lol

Non smoking $39.99 room, I'm willing to share a room and go half price with a non-smoker. 
[If room mate leaves early, I'll pay the full price on the following night(s)]

I'm easy going and down to earth, just ask XR, he called me to let me know I bought the wrong Amp for my setup because of a link he posted went sour, and he thought I was going to yell at him lol, but instead we worked a solution to the problem rather quickly.

Sent from My Brain using Telepathy


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So we're going with the Economy Inn for $39.99/night then? I would like to book where are those are booking so that maybe we can all hook up for dinner.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok Everyone that is going to Lordstown meet we have changed hotels.


Economy Inn $49.99
1051 North Canfield Niles Road
Youngstown, OH 44515

(330) 793-9851

economyinnhotel.com‎

Economy Inn - google reviews


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Non smoking $39.99 room





H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Economy Inn $49.99


Are you charging a gas commission? Or 'evening entertainment' commission?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Are you charging a gas commission? Or 'evening entertainment' commission?


What do you mean by this? Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What do you mean by this? Lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Why is Dave saying it's $39.99/night and you're saying $49.99/night? Did I miss something along the way?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

49.99 is regular 39.99 is the group rate we are getting.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> 49.99 is regular 39.99 is the group rate we are getting.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never done or participated in a group reservation before, Do we all have to call individually to reserve a room or does one person collect all the info and reserve all the rooms in one phone call?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I've never done or participated in a group reservation before, Do we all have to call individually to reserve a room or does one person collect all the info and reserve all the rooms in one phone call?


what we do is one person calls set up how many rooms then we individualy call to reserve how many nights and so on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> So we're going with the Economy Inn for $39.99/night then? I would like to book where are those are booking so that maybe we can all hook up for dinner.


Me too. When is someone going to call and book the rooms?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what else there is to do in Lordstown if you wanted to stay up here for a few days?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm planning on calling 30 days before so we still have tome to cancel if needed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm planning on calling 30 days before so we still have tome to
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


sounds good put us down for two days.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Does anyone know what else there is to do in Lordstown if you wanted to stay up here for a few days?



The Economy Inn that we are staying in has a Night club , and there is also another one across the street called Club 76 .

There is also a Little Joe's Car wash nearby (I counted 7 DIY bays from google street view), pretty much across the street as well.

There is a Mexican food restaurant next to the hotel, excellent reviews all around from everyone.

I also see there is a Starbucks, Taco bell, and Movie Theater/Mall  nearby

I scouted the entire area [with google Satellite] for a place where we can all hang out on Saturday and found Mosquito Lake State Park, has a couple of huge Parking lots and some camping grounds.

Ohio State Parks - Mosquito Lake State Park

Let's discuss this further, I would like to see what eveyone thinks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

A couple of us wanted to go to Lake Erie idk how many still wanna take the Saturday trip up there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> A couple of us wanted to go to Lake Erie idk how many still wanna take the Saturday trip up there.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ME!!!!!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But I'm wanting to do something Thursday and Friday nights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> But I'm wanting to do something Thursday and Friday nights.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Would you like to go drinking and look at boobies?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Would you like to go drinking and look at boobies?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Count me in for that. What the wife won't know won't kill her her. It would look kind of interesting for a bunch of Cruzes showing up at a strip club. They would probably think we all work for GM.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Would you like to go drinking and look at boobies?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Lol yea I did that last night.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So, let me get this straight. The hotel will be getting reservations for around 30 guys making reservations for single rooms, in a hotel attached to a night club.

You can't tell me word won't get out about that...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> So, let me get this straight. The hotel will be getting reservations for around 30 guys making reservations for single rooms, in a hotel attached to a night club.
> 
> You can't tell me word won't get out about that...


LOL what are you implying? 



I'm down for a few beers and some boobies too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if the strips clubs in Ohio are BYOB?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What better way for a bunch of guys to spend a weekend looking at how are cars are built and later on Friday night looking at boobies.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> LOL what are you implying?


That we'll have lots of variety to choose from?



2013Cruze said:


> What better way for a bunch of guys looking to spend a weekend looking at how are cars are built and later on Friday night looking at boobies.


You're sounding really excited about this!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That we'll have lots of variety to choose from?
> 
> 
> 
> You're sounding really excited about this!


Wife won't let me go look at boobies. Haven't been to a club since my bachelor party five years ago.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Unless there hers.


Fort Knox?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

what kind of bees do not make honey?

BOOBEES!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Wife won't let me go looking at boobies. Haven't been to a club since my bachelor party five years ago.


****, consider yourself lucky man, I never got to have a bachelor party! So I never got to go look at different boobies before saying "I do" to the same set of boobies for the rest of my life, lol!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> ****, consider yourself lucky man, I never got to have a bachelor party! So I never got to go look at different boobies before saying "I do" to the same set of boobies for the rest of my life, lol!


Dude you are not alone. Its been 16yrs so far.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> ****, consider yourself lucky man, I never got to have a bachelor party! So I never got to go look at different boobies before saying "I do" to the same set of boobies for the rest of my life, lol!


Then you have another reason to put yourself on the waiting list. Not just to see the plant but to get to see some new boobies.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Then you have another reason to put yourself on the waiting list. Not just to see the plant but to get to see some new boobies.


I can see the event T-shirts now: Badass Ideas, Beautiful Cruzen, and Breathtaking Boobies 2013!

The name Lordstown Meet sounds kinda lame now, eh?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I can see the event T-shirts now: Badass Ideas, Beautiful Cruzen, and Breathtaking Boobies 2013!
> 
> The name Lordstown Meet sounds kinda lame now, eh?


LOL! You are out of control!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> LOL! You are out of control!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Nah, not too much. Stabilitrak keeps me from having too much fun.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a list of gentleman clubs

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...iHsenrQG3tYDIDw&ved=0CBwQBSgA&biw=320&bih=544

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone checked "getaroom.com" yet for places and prices to stay?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Has anyone checked "getaroom.com" yet for places and prices to stay?


We got a **** good deal


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> The Economy Inn that we are staying in has a Night club , and there is also another one across the street called Club 76 .
> 
> There is also a Little Joe's Car wash nearby (I counted 7 DIY bays from google street view), pretty much across the street as well.
> 
> ...


Dave who did you talk to at the hotel so when I call next week.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> We got a **** good deal
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I missed it. What deal are we getting?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I missed it. What deal are we getting?





EcoDave said:


> Angie (front desk clerk) spoke with her manager and called me back, they can do their weekly rate of $39.99+tax for us and includes 1 free food coupon.
> 
> I told her awesome and that someone from our group would call them back to confirm the reservations if we decide that's what we want.
> 
> I would take reservation for thursday night, friday night, and if enough people end up doing something Saturday, I can do Saturday night as well.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So here's an update i'm guessing every one that needs a hotel for the Lordstown trip has already told me so i have an accurate number on people and days so i can contact them to get prices then around the first i will start the reservations, then you call the hotel and give them your credit card then you have a room.

Economy Inn
1051 North Canfield Niles Road
Youngstown, OH 44515
(330)793-9851

One night:
Kingsal
XtremeRevolution
Clump
Sunline Fan
AutumnCruzeRS
ErikBEggs
terrym

Two nights:
NYCruze2012
GoldenCruze
Matt585
coinneach
jblackburn
Ericpj
chevycruze2012
evilelmo20
rmass09
2013cruze

Three nights
H3llon3arth
EcoDave



Let ne know if I missed a name and didn't get the right amount of nights I'm calling next week to finalize how many room's we need and we have 30 days to cancle but not add and I need at least a month to conferm we get the room.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

So who's up for seeing the new Star Trek movie Friday night? Who's up for going to look at boobies I down for either one. Just was wondering who's up for which one.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I am down for either activity, whichever has the majority of people going.



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Dave who did you talk to at the hotel so when I call next week.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I see you found my post in the other thread. Angie the front desk clerk, she was nice and polite. I hope she is there when you call them.
Maybe it would be a good idea for you to establish a line of communication with the Manager as early as possible so they don't forget the $39.99 rate.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> So who's up for seeing the new Star Trek movie Friday night? Who's up for going to look at boobies I down for either one. Just was wondering who's up for which one.


Well all you trekies can go wait hours to go see the movie I'm going to see boobies. Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hellon eart hellon eart Iam so glad I do not live at hellon earth.....there is boobies to go in the motel.. 
Will we get those tickets when I do not get to go to this wonderful new road race of about the most cruzen nuts that you have ever seen in one little horse town in OHIO ????? Guinness I love more Guiness...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now like a lot of you I happen to like Star Trek, and I also happen to like boobies! This is going to be a hard decision to weigh out. Star Trek or boobies? That is the question.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Now like a lot of you I happen to like Star Trek, and I also happen to like boobies! This is going to be a hard decision to weigh out. Star Trek or boobies? That is the question.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I am in the exact same position. That's why I said whichever has the most people going, that's where I'll be lol. 

I have never been to a drive in theater so that would be cool to experience there with other Cruze enthusiasts, and on the other hand This will be my first time in Ohio and I am curious to see what the boobies look like over there lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't mean to offend anyone it was only a joke. I kid I kid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone it was only a joke. I kid I kid.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I'm pretty darn sure that nobody was offended by that statement at all H3LLON3ARTH! lol!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking Thursday only, but now I'm thinking I'll stay Friday night as well. If the weather is nice on Friday, Star Trek at the drive-in sounds cool. If it rains, I might try to find a bar with a karaoke show, or maybe I'll just hang out in the hotel bar. 

If an attractive woman wants to show me her boobies, I'll be glad to look at them, but I probably won't go anywhere where I would have to pay for the opportunity. :th_coolio:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

terrym said:


> If an attractive woman wants to show me her boobies, I'll be glad to look at them, but I probably won't go anywhere where I would have to pay for the opportunity. :th_coolio:


My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY.


 Is this the beginning of a mutiny against viewing mammalian protruberances?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Were getting cloae to 30 days away. Dave they remember you thanks for that one. Alright its all set up all we need to do is call and tell them your with the Lordstown Tour and you would like yo reserve your room and then were all ready to go. $39.99 a night.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Let the games begin! Reservation time!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Let the games begin! Reservation time!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yup I'm reserving mine next Monday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet, will make my reservations on Thursday (payday).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Sweet, will make my reservations on Thursday (payday).


Too bad i will be about 4-5 hrs ahead of you.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Is this the beginning of a mutiny against viewing mammalian protruberances?


That is udderly ridiculous.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

terrym said:


> That is udderly ridiculous.


ROFLMAO!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Reserving our room in the next week or so.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll call on Friday to reserve Thursday night through Saturday night.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

First post in this thread edited with the following hotel info (which has changed since the thread was first started):

Economy Inn
1051 North Canfield Niles Road
Youngstown, OH 44515
(330)793-9851


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just edited the original post and the one above with the current info. I can also edit to include those who are confirmed for a certain # of nights as they report back.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just called and made my reservation, and Angie called me back with a confirmation number, so be prepared to write something down when you make your reservation.

She confirmed the rate, but did not take down a card number to hold it, just my name/phone number.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I just called and made my reservation, and Angie called me back with a confirmation number, so be prepared to write something down when you make your reservation.
> 
> She confirmed the rate, but did not take down a card number to hold it, just my name/phone number.


Same here, no payment, just name and number.

5 digit confirmation # , non smoking single king *Thursday Friday Saturday* nights *Reserved*


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, no CC needed. Reserved Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool well ill make mine today also and thanks Ecodave on helping out as much has he has.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Reserved my three nights 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

spoke to angie this morning - confirmed for two nights (thu/fri).


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I too spoke to Angie and booked my room for Thursday and Friday with a possibility of staying one more night till Saturday. I'm all confirmed!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I just edited the original post and the one above with the current info. I can also edit to include those who are confirmed for a certain # of nights as they report back.


Thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any reviews on this place were staying at? I tried to look them up on sites such as travelocity/priceline/hotels.com/getaroom and non of the come up with this place for a price or reviews. Just saying no offense to anyone plz.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Any reviews on this place were staying at? I tried to look them up on sites such as travelocity/priceline/hotels.com/getaroom and non of the come up with this place for a price or reviews. Just saying no offense to anyone plz.


I can tell you right now that It's a major upgrade over the Days Inn that everyone almost settled for. ($50 a night, Bad reviews- stains on sheets, dirty rooms, non-smoking smelled like smoking, holes in walls, etc)

$39.99 And it's right off the highway for easy access to get to AND also to drive to Lordstown Plant as well.
2 good reviews:
https://plus.google.com/109306903023445631527/about?gl=us&hl=en

The Days Inn had 6 reviews, 5 of which gave really bad reviews. It's also much farther away and not as easy to get to.
https://plus.google.com/110042163401503861885/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks ecodave. I just didnt want what the others had (bad reviews). Its usually harder to get a good review rather than a bad review. Atleast I would be the first to complain about a bad experience. I think its just by nature. This is just what I was looking for. I didnt think to google it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope all you guys staying there will post a review of your experience. Will make it easier on others and future Lordstown meet attendees!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Count me in for 1 night!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Jnoobs said:


> Count me in for 1 night!


Did you call them? 
They ask you for your phone number and then they call you back to make sure you gave them a good phone number. You dont have to pay initially, but i am guessing they will call us back again as we get closer to the date to confirm our reservation and to pay up.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Reservation made! Can't wait


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Reservation made today for the 16th & 17th.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I cannot stress enough how thankful I am of Ecodave I never saw any of those reviews and I appolagize to everyone I didnt want any of us staying in crappy hotels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes thank you Dave!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Trust me if I would have seen bad reviews I would have never would have recommended it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Reservation made for Thursday night only!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Way to go Dave and H3LL! You gentlemen are exemplary of the very reason that this forum exists. To help and steer everyone in the right direction!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just reserved my room. Got confirmation # on same call.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just reserved my room. Got confirmation # on same call.


Two nights?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

just thursday night so far


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Reserved Thursday Friday and Saturday driving home Sunday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Reserved Thursday Friday and Saturday driving home Monday.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where are you planning to sleep Sunday night?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Where are you planning to sleep Sunday night?


Changed original post.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

He was just gonna slum it in the car overnight....or stay at the strip club 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> He was just gonna slum it in the car overnight....or stay at the strip club
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


lol naw i will be in Welcome to City of Sullivan, MO lol


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> lol naw i will be in Welcome to City of Sullivan, MO lol


Lol suuuuuuure 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my trip done on Google Maps.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=209691966119237455396.0004da6ba82f4a34849dc


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's the most planned out Google Map I've ever seen! Nice job!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's the most planned out Google Map I've ever seen! Nice job!


Im doing Google Earth right now and im trying to figure out elevation.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Took me like 3 hours to get this thing done, so glitchy! Everytime I tried to add or move, or edit, modify route or anything, something else got messed up!!!

Lordstown GM Tour - Google Maps


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Now... I'm excited... Booked for the 16th and 17th...
I spoke to Amanda who took my Credit Card number but said it wouldn't be charged till I arrive


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my elavation change for the entire trip I will be taking.

View attachment 13359


View attachment 13360


View attachment 13361


View attachment 13362


View attachment 13363


View attachment 13364



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Okay guys I just need to know what the dinner plan is.

As it stands now I'm leaving straight from work depending on what time and place dinner is.

This is my trip on google maps from my parking garage to the hotel:
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=223+Pearl+Street,+Buffalo,+NY&daddr=41.2620264,-80.166308+to:Economy+Inn,+North+Canfield+Niles+Road,+Youngstown,+OH&hl=en&ll=41.463312,-80.016174&spn=1.049696,2.694397&sll=37.6,-95.665&sspn=35.278005,86.220703&geocode=FQ1hjgId93NM-ykvqrqwSRLTiTHXGPeGSlNZKw%3BFcqbdQIdXMI4-ymfBwdytaYziDG0FHWu4H5ziw%3BFRiGcwIdyZcv-yHmh9gIseLa_CmTPSp7S-IziDHmh9gIseLa_A&oq=Economy+Inn,+Youngsto&mra=ls&t=m&z=9&via=1

I have been to Youngstown - Sharon, PA a few times because I have family in the area. I remember you can take OH-11 South (google maps first suggestion) or I-79 South in about the same time frame but I remember OH-11 being in horrible shape a few years ago so last time I just used 79. Any Ohio natives verify this?!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like a started a Google maps fab on here lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I made my reservation for two nights, Thu & Fri. See you all there next week!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its going to be EPIC!!


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally made the reservation this morning! My GF has family in Cleveland, so just staying here Thursday night.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Perhaps it's time to send pm reminders to those that have not confirmed yet. I would hate to see people not being able to get their rooms for $40 a night due to late reservations or worse; A fully booked Economy Inn for that weekend. Especially since you don't have to pay until you show up in person. All it takes is about a minute of your time to reserve your room. 

Or am I wrong?


----------

